# Cribbage Board



## Nooner (Mar 1, 2017)

I've made a cribbage board for my kids, and I'm looking to buy a metal piece (cover) and router bits to make the peg storage on the underside of the board. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cowpokey (Feb 10, 2017)

It would help potential advice offerers to know what dimensions you have to work with; i.e. how wide, how long, how thick (deep) the bottom of the board is that you're working with.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

If you've got any kind of surplus store near you, check it out. I've got an electronics surplus, and a metal surplus place near me, and both have odd, one off pieces that might fill your need.


----------



## Nooner (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks, I'm using a 1x4 piece of maple. Trying to find a 3/4" wide x 3 to 4" piece of metal that will slide in to cover peg storage. That, along with a T slot router bit (1/16"x 3/4") They are under just about every cribbage board there is, but I can't seem to find where to purchase.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

You can go to any home improvement store and find sheet metal. Brass, Copper and steel are all available if you know where to look.
Door kicker plates are one source. Cheap mailboxes are another source.

You might not find sheet metal ... but so many things are made of it, and most are inexpensive enough that you can cut your own piece from them.

Rather than a router bit, you might be better off making a bottom plate and gluing that on.


----------

